# Suppressed enfield pistol?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

:vs_shocked:









http://weaponsman.com/?p=33618


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Actually...










> It's a grenade launcher for the light Universal Carrier, aka Bren-Gun Carrier, a tiny armored vehicle much used by British and Commonwealth forces and descended from the flimsy Carden-Lloyd light tanks of the 1920s. The launchers were meant to be used with blanks only to fire (as far as we know, only smoke) grenades. Depending on the Mark of the Carrier and where it was built, this launcher might have been built on any available .303 action


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great idea for a suppressor. Guaranteed to turn ones head into a canoe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotta have one. Thanks.


----------

